# Windows Live Messenger problem



## Gadgetman

I have been using Windows Live Messenger version 8.1 without any problems until recently.

I can send text, talk via computer to computer but when I click to talk on webcam I can only view the webcam. I am unable to talk to the other person nor can I hear the other person.

The volume slider control next to my video picture is stuck at the bottom of the slider and I am unable to move it up. Normally when I talk the green bar moves up and down

I have check the webcam settings and the Audio and Video Setup in the Tools. Everything works. All connections to the pc are ok.

I have uninstalled Messenger and reinstalled it but I still have the problem.

The webcam I am using is Creative Webcam Live Pro.

Any suggestions please??


----------



## darthnoir

I am having a similar problem. I recently received a Windows LifeCam VX-1000.

I followed the instructions to not install the software form the CD (as I am using this on a brand new Vista based system), and downloaded the software from www.microsoft.com/hardware/downloads .

The version of Messenger installed is:

Windows Live Messenger 8.1 (Build 1.0178.00)

The version of Vista is:

Windows Vista Home Premium 32-bit

Going through all of the diagnostics and setup for the camera looks good. The sound is properly played through my speakers and the microphone in the camera shows up as green to yellow bars when I speak during the setup.

Unfortunately, when I'm in a Messenger Chat, the volume controls for both my microphone and the incoming audio are both down at the bottom of the slider and the refuse to be dragged by the mouse.

My wife's install of Messenger on her XP laptop does not exhibit this problem at all.

Any help would be most appreciated.


----------



## poltroon

This is a known problem with messenger and Vista, and you can resolve it using this work around:

1. Start a voice call only; the sliders should then be active

2. Request the other persons webcam once voice is active.

3. When you can see their cam, send your own.


----------



## isenseu

hi 
i have the following problem. While in msn, others can see me through my cam, but i cannot see them.....it keeps showing 'loading'......but no vision comes. My video calls used to be perfect until now....any ideas how to solve this? thanks


----------



## David Whincup

Similar situation here. Using a brand new noeboom complete with its own in built cam I am only able to broadcast vision but no sound. I also seem to be freezing for a number of secxonds. Though this I could be due to the viewer swithcing tasks. Im noty sure.

Lke everyone here I am able to set sound and vision up ok but come time for broadcasting I appear mure. Since the people I have tried have no webcams I dont know if I am receiving ok.

The in built speakers on sound set up seem fine. And get the green bar when I speak when I select "Microphone Sigma Tel High Defination Audio CODEC)".

Even more bizare is that I have a Logitech Sphere MP cam which shows exact same symptoms inspite being bnetter quality. Im using Windows Vista Premium with an 8 meg DSL. I have even done a restoe and lost all programs on tech support advice against my better judegemnt and even uninstalled Messenger 8.1 and installed 8.0.

Im calling Sony tommorow and seeing what they say. Im totally out of my depth here.


----------



## craigb92

i have a similar problem, i am using some webcam off ebay, dont know what it's called, but it used to work on messenger 7.5, but when i downloaded WLM it stopped working, i know the webcam its self still works because i've made videos on it since, i also cant find the disk.
any help please?


----------



## ravenhool

isenseu said:


> hi
> i have the following problem. While in msn, others can see me through my cam, but i cannot see them.....it keeps showing 'loading'......but no vision comes. My video calls used to be perfect until now....any ideas how to solve this? thanks


i have the same problem too,does anyone know how to solve it? please,i d be very grateful,thanks in advance


----------



## mutso

If you start a voice chat instead of the video conversation, it will enable the sound.

The big step as mentioned in an earlier post is enabling the video.

In version 8.1 of messenger, you BOTH need to press the little camera icons below your profile pictures to enable the video (this is after the audio is connected)!

This worked for me... the normal video conversation only does video with no audio.

Cheers,

Pete


----------



## Gadgetman

Thanks folks, I will give that a try.


----------



## ETalmadgeIrwin

I tried Mutso's work around and it does work - although my audio is cutting in and out - but definitely usable.

But isn't this a kind of kluge fix - does anyone know if MS is planning a fix for this in the next version? I did download 8.5 Beta 2, but every time I went to start a video call - it would start for a second and then shut down on me.

You would think that MS would make sure that their own products would work on Vista. I am using a VX-3000 MS Life Cam (downloaded the vista drivers) on a brand new machine.
I guess that is asking too much?


----------



## ptescudier

Same problem here. Only I am using XP Pro S. Pack 2. I cannot even use the workaround because every time I connect call the vol slider drops to 0 automatically & I cannot move it until I end call. This happens whether making a video or a audio call. You can actually hear the ring start but only for a fraction of a second & I can watch the volume fadre drop to zero. At this point ALL audio on PC is at zero until I reset the volume control.

I can't find anything on web that has a fix.


----------



## ptescudier

Strange. Almost right after I made the last post I tried another call and I discovered that it actually does work. As I said i try to increase the volume but it doesn't go. Or so I thought. It turns out that if I am in the WLM audio video setup wizard the audio will definitely NOT increase. Also when I actually do initiate a call the volume slider immediately drops to zero. BUT once the call is answered I can increase the volume and it works. I'm not sure how it works if someone else was to initiate a call. I'll post when I find out.

Pete


----------



## Lantis8484

I have a similar problem I can't show my web cam, video call, or send audio messages; when I try a Pop-up appears saying and I quote, "we are unable to run Audio & Video Setup.". The same thing happens when I click the Audio & video Setup in the tools menu.
Can anyone help me out with this?


----------



## aluebke

All,

I was having the same issue with the Volume and Mic settings drop to zero anytime I tried to adjust them. Note I could raise the bar and hear sound, but when i let go it would drop back to Zero. I'm using Vista Ultimate x64 and a Microsoft Webcam VX-3000.

The work around (beacuse I don't really know what is causing it) is to make sure the "Allow applications to take exclusive control of this device" and "Give exclusive mode applications priority" are unchecked in Volume Settings. In Vista, right click on the Volume Icon (little speaker on system tray) and hit "Playback Devices". This opens up the Speaker properties. Under the advanced tab there is the "Exclusive Mode" section for unchecking access to other applications.

My theory is that another application has "control" so that when you try to adjust the volume, the changed setting are immediately overwritten. These exclusive control functions are also under the recording devices settings and advanced tab for the microphone as well (I unchecked them and my Mic controls work again).

Note, make sure any webcam, IM, winamp, etc devices that might be trying to control volume settings are off when you re-set the controls. It took a specific sequence of having the check boxes there, seeing the problem, turning off applications, unchecking the boxes, and re-starting the applications. I hope this helps some other poor souls out there!

- Alex


----------



## courseiam

Try unticking "Click here if you are using headphone"... it worked for me


----------



## courseiam

sorry, that is under audio and video setup


----------

